# My hedgehog has spotted orange/tan quills?



## trypaw (Oct 2, 2012)

I have had my hedgehog for a little over a year. I was told she is albino and she was all white when I got her but now I'm not too sure what type she is. I got her when she was about 6months-1 year old. Over time she has developed these “spots” on her quills. They are orange/yellow/tan colored and are only on the tips and middle of her quills. (almost all her quills) I bathe her twice a week and clean her cage twice a week. There didn’t use to be so much spots on her quills but now there is a lot? Almost like they are spreading? She doesn’t seem ill and she has had them for probably 8 months. Anyone know why? Do they just get these marking as they get older? I cannot find ANYTHING online about these spots. Please help if you can?


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

> "orange/yellow/tan colored"


Perhaps too much iron in her diet? With those baths, she may be rusting. Do her joints sqeak?

(May not be a true, pure albino, but very close to it.)


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

sounds like she isn't a true albino and her banding is coming through. I would look through the forum for the colors topic and look at some of the hedgies on there and see if one looks like yours. Or, you could post a picture of your hedgehog there and see what people say about her coloring. I am willing to bet she is perfectly clean and healthy and simply not a true albino.


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is the link to the color help topic:

viewforum.php?f=23


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds odd that this is just located on the tips of the quills. Is there anyway to get a picture of what you are talking about?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A few good pictures would help.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hillybean said:


> Sounds odd that this is just located on the tips of the quills. Is there anyway to get a picture of what you are talking about?


She/he says "on the tip and the middle of the quills" so it sounds to me like the hedgehog has normal banding and isn't an albino. But I agree, some pics would help


----------

